# 2020 MAN Tournament



## Garboman

Currently in 1st Place


----------



## Garboman

Currently in Last Place


----------



## Garboman

Secret Hole Down South a couple years back 1509 with a 50 pounder


----------



## Papa-T

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Lil Stubby

Unfortunately With Things. The way they are, it’s going to be a rough road this Spring for some! Best of Luck to All!


----------



## Garboman




----------



## Guest

Garbo, not fair when the rest of us could not go down even if we wanted to. Did you get in before they put up the walls?

I am still trying to figure out what authority they have to shut down two US highways and not let people in......


----------



## Garboman

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Garbo, not fair when the rest of us could not go down even if we wanted to. Did you get in before they put up the walls?
> 
> I am still trying to figure out what authority they have to shut down two US highways and not let people in......


I could get down there I have the proper ID. but I am helping my family up North at the moment with medical issues.

It is a Hurricane response to a medical issue. They have had good results from banning the non-essential after storm clean up has been completed and I guess they took the prudent step.

I would imagine that their first impulse is to protect their own people, they may be looked up as heroes at some point.

Their effort to help all will destroy some financially.

Florida is about to find out whether it should have done the same with their beaches.

If the ramps are not locked up likely a bite tonight at the Point and at the Secret Spot.

If the ramps do get locked up it will not stop the young local DrumPros they will walk out.

I read an article about the Spanish Influenza this morning. The pandemic hit in three waves. The first in the Spring and then in the summer it subsided. In the Fall it came back with a vengeance and killed millions across the world. A second wave killed millions more that winter.

Stay safe out there on your job. If I were you I would refrain from putting anyone in your back seat till this blows over.


----------



## Guest

Will do. It is just all around bad. I dont blame them for closing down.

Looks like I will miss out on the spring trip. Have a house paid for in AVON mid April but not getting my hopes up. May try Cape Lookout for a few days instead and then hopefully some summer and fall trips back to the island. Maybe I will run into you then. Be careful up there, hope everything goes ok for you.

I am hoping that the heat knocks it out and it goes away. Until then, a lot of discretion will be exercised......🤔


----------



## Garboman

Just read that Daffy has passed away.

If you have spent any time on the Northern OBX you would have known him or knew of him.

I first met him 40 some years ago when I king fished on NHP, he was a character, always smiling.

He was a decorated Viet Nam Veteran and life's imbalance did not grant him some of the comforts others enjoy.

Like a lot of the OBX people of my youth, another one is gone....its hard on people...living on the Banks.


----------



## Garboman

I thought about a day this morning in late August or early September back in the 1980's. The Mullet were massed and heading South and I was King Fishing on NHP. 

Daffy was South of the Pier on the beach, perhaps 100 yards or so, Daffy had come out from behind Atlantis dragging a 50 gallon trash can. In those days most trash cans were made of Aluminum and they would get dented and worn looking, not like today's super plastics which seem to last a long time unless they get run over by vehicles.

Back in those days Atlantis had a big parking lot and during the day there was abundant parking there for free. 

Anyway I watched the Mullet coming around in dark schools, they were mostly large 6" or so Finger Mullet, but a few pods of Cobs and Larger Mullet came by that day. The Mullet were coming down from the Chesapeake and as they circled by the pier I watched them go by out of range of a cast net off the pier.

Daffy set up right at the out suck and I watched him the rest of the afternoon until the shadows started to fall on the beach with the sun setting behind Atlantis. He pulled a cast net from the trash can and went to work on them Mullet.

There was a decent surf and when a wave was receding Daffy ran with it and tossed the net.

Daffy would then run back of the beach and when the next incoming wave came in Daffy drug his net full of Mullet with it.

Last rays of the afternoon reflected the silver mass in that trash can, and Daffy had that can about full, when I decided to reel in my gear and head in. Not sure how Daffy got the Mullet off the beach, if someone came to help him with the big trash can or if he took the Mullet off one bucket at a time by himself.

That is how I am going to remember Daffy, a full net and a smile on his face.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Nice Garbo!


----------



## Garboman

DrumPros were sheltering in place at the Point yesterday.

Sharks imposed a $30 Fine on Kyle for venturing out of his house. 10 casts....10 bite-offs. When they are that thick and Big, Drum have to wait until they leave before they can come into the impact zone.

Meanwhile a new Drum rod has come on the scene. *12' CTS SV 1205-2.*

Preliminary testing by Joker and Biker Ricky has this light stick neck and neck with 13' CTS 1305's and 1306's for distance with Drum rigs. 8 and bait no problem.

Rod is light as a feather according to Joker, which does not mean anything really as Joker is 6'4" and 245. But evidently the rod speed is increased dramatically.

DrumPro #1 is also fishing this new Stick.

Higher rod speed + less mass + less resistance = More Drum on the beach.

If you are getting weak from sitting around the house more now, I know I am, perhaps this is something you can look into.

A light Drum rod on the beach makes a difference after holding it for a tide or two.

In fact order up fellas I do not want DrumPro #1 getting too far out in front of the rest of us and make necessary to have a * asterisk attached to top finisher in 2020.


----------



## Garboman

Secret Drum Hotline report came in last night and the news was good.

Multiple OBX DrumPros are at the top of the Leader Board. Big numbers and strangely the same folks as in years past are the ones putting in the work. One thing that is different this year is that Hatteras Pro's used the "Local" card and thus the Pro at the top of this page has been relegated to also ran status, until Dare County eases its Visitor restrictions.

When you are sheltered in place at the Secret Spot, you might be missing income, but you sure are not missing the crowd, although if everyone is bowed up at the same time, at a certain Secret Spot known only to several million it is impossible to practice social distancing. 

Without a Vaccine, without a cure, I am not sure how Dare County is planning to implement an easing of out of town visitors, the same set of circumstances exist today as the day they shut it down.

Thinking about building a custom 9' 10 WT Saltwater Fly Rod. The REC reel seat and fighting butt cost as much as the Blank I am looking at. may build a 4 WT too while I am at it. But first I have a SurfStick #1 Clone by All Star that has sat stripped of its guides for the last two months, that I have not even started the underwraps on.

I am blessed that I can work remotely, pretty much the entire OBX does not have that luxury and for some this Storm will force them off the Beach. For others it will make them more resolute.


----------



## Garboman

Turtle Closures start in 11 days. Without a Shelly Island, the Point Shut down for a few Birds doing the sexy dance will be next.


----------



## The Joker

Managed to put the 1205 to work.


----------



## Garboman

Secret Drum Hotline revealed that Portsmouth Island is cut in half by a new inlet which makes driving to the North Point of Portsmouth impossible. Should be a prime Flounder area but that 1205 in the photo above would have had more company if the North Point was an option. Joker did an end around and circumvented closures.

Secret Drum Hotline also revealed last night that two former #1 DrumPros and fishing every day and are in the low to mid 30's, these people need to go back to work. The Shutdown must be killing them mentally, I mean very few folks around to take photos of all the fish being beached.


----------



## Garboman

No editing on this new board design, so if I tell someone to bite off, it is a typo.


----------



## Garboman

Just looked closely at the Joker's Drum, it had been a victim of a Shark Attack. A lot of Shark attacks go unreported.

I was at the Point one December and down by the Bird Enclosure you could walk out a good ways to get a bait over the bar. It was night time and some fellas from the North of me came down the beach with a Drum hooked up. The went past the bird fence and disappeared into the darkness. I then hooked up and put a Drum on the beach with a borrowed Century Tip Tornado.

Fellas came back from South of the Bird Enclosure toting a 24" Drum. It had been a 45" or 46" Inch Drum when it went by me with the Angler in tow but a Sand Bar decided it was dinner time. After that I waded out and cast and then came back in to dry land for the rest of the night.


----------



## dsurf

Garboman said:


> Just looked closely at the Joker's Drum, it had been a victim of a Shark Attack. A lot of Shark attacks go unreported.
> 
> I was at the Point one December and down by the Bird Enclosure you could walk out a good ways to get a bait over the bar. It was night time and some fellas from the North of me came down the beach with a Drum hooked up. The went past the bird fence and disappeared into the darkness. I then hooked up and put a Drum on the beach with a borrowed Century Tip Tornado.
> 
> Fellas came back from South of the Bird Enclosure toting a 24" Drum. It had been a 45" or 46" Inch Drum when it went by me with the Angler in tow but a Sand Bar decided it was dinner time. After that I waded out and cast and then came back in to dry land for the rest of the night.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keep the stories coming...love your unique rendition...


----------



## Garboman

We were at a Secret Spot about four years ago when this Spot was red hot. By Red Hot I mean anywhere from 10 to 100 Citations every night for weeks any wind any tide if you stayed long enough into the night you were going to bow up. The slaughter continued into June-July and there were named spots along this secret area which depending on the wind and surf condition were for young men and other places were for old men and on a Strong NE with a big surf one spot was for men not afraid to die.

One difference between May and June is that the Spinners Blacktips and Bull Sharks show up along with the Butterfly's and Cownose and a few Cobia. On particular DrumPro who will not be identified because it is not really a fault, just an annoyance has a habit of wading out further than the rest, and often times stays out there. It helps that he is 6'3" so his wader tops are above some of the height disadvantaged.

If there is a drift to the baits and someone is out beyond you, you can either reel in or you can stand next to him. When Drum start to turn Grey and start to grow a 2 foot dorsal, after dark I tend to take it easy on being adventurous. The way I think is why be the guy who gets picked off, when it one can take the easy way out and watch from safer higher ground some other guy getting picked off.

The Bull Sharks take up residence in this area and that is where they live until Fall drives them South. On nights when every other DrumPro is hooking up to something unstoppable, the list of those wants to stand out bobbing in the ways the furthest usually ends up to be very short. I am not on that list these days. Anyway this one night a line of thunderstorms blasted through. This secret spot is not like some where you can seek safety and check your PM's on your Iphone in your truck. Anyway when you are wearing a raincoat and waders and you have a long walk back to the truck you just keep fishing.

I decided to walk down to the Suicide hole and there standing on perfectly Dry land were the two DrumPro's who happen to running neck and neck this Spring on the leader board. The bright flashes and rolling thunder explained it all, but I could not resist asking them what were they afraid of....


----------



## Adam

Would love to hear numbers after this week. Sounds like a legendary time to be there, and I should've/would've but COVID killed my spring vacation plans. Yes I'm bitter about it.


----------



## ncst8man1999

Same here..... I picked the hot week last year and this year for my Spring vacation. However, I did not get to make an appearance this year since I could not get on the island. I know we all missed a great week. Hopefully soon.....


----------



## Garboman

Still in Last Place

I have been tying up 92553 Eagle Claw Drum Rigs when I am not working. USPS keeps bringing fishing tackle to my workshop. My gear is ready but circumstances beyond my control have me sitting on the sidelines. Do worry if you are locked down too, DrumPros are still catching them.

92553 Eagle Claw was the Hook when the two sticks in the foreground below Ruled the OBX. You have to sharpen the 92553, but a bench grinder can speed that up, you just finish the point with a Wetstone.


----------



## Garboman

The Gami 10/0 J Hook is a direct copy of the 92553, difference is Gami J is in black and chemically sharpened and five times as expensive.

25 years ago when I was on the OBX and my SurfSticks spent their time either rattling around in the bed of my F150 or leaning on a rail or leaning on a large type Drum/Shark/King/Cobia I was always behind in making up rigs. Women and Alcohol mattered more, so I was always having to tie up rigs when sitting on the pier fishing.

Bench vise and Bench Grinder makes for production and uniformity. Sitting on Rodanthe pier snelling 92553's made for memories.


----------



## Garboman

Typo it is the Mustad 92553 I am referring to not Eagle Claw.


----------



## FCPRO

I spy a 8600 in that picture.


----------



## nissan11

Garboman, I really enjoy your stories. 

When you were sharpening those hooks with a grinder and stone I am picturing a lot of raw steel which seems like it would rust fast. Did you have to put a smidge of paint on the tips after sharpening or by the time they saw enough saltwater to rust was it time to sharpen again?


----------



## Benji

Stainless doesn't rust easily


----------



## nissan11

Stainless is just a coating, though, right? Anywhere a hook is sharpened removes the coating


----------



## Benji

Stainless is an alloy of iron and chromium. there are different types of stainless but all are alloy not a coating. A carbon steel hook would rust as you are using it. You would see rust on it by the time you got home. Black hooks are stainless, sort of, not really a true stainless. Just a different alloy with less chromium that will rust faster than the shiny silver ones making them safer for fish. So when you break off a shark it isn't swimming with a hook in its mouth for months or longer. The black hooks will rust out relatively fast unlike the silver ones.

Some hooks are dipped in nickel or zinc. Nickel coated hooks are intended for freshwater use. These hooks aren't stainless.


----------



## nissan11

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Garboman

I put these Mustad 92553 "Cannonball" or what can be termed the "Mike Hayes" rigs two to a large plastic zip lock bag. Mike Hayes said he invented them but DD can chime in as to who invented what back in the Day. Mike Hayes did catch the very first Drum on Avon Pier the year it was opened. Last time I fished with Mike Hayes was in 2007. I have not seen him on the piers last few years. Mike Hayes was the MAN on Avon back in the day. I had to give up a regular Drum rig threading a leader thru a bead in the middle of the Night ten years ago, so Cannonball it is. 

These 92553 do not rust much in the bags as typically I keep them dry. A few swipes on a whetstone gets them razor sharp after a fishing session. I am not removing much steel with the grinder, just enough to get the tip to stick in my thumbnail when dragging it lightly. I could just use the whetstone but the grinder is faster production and gives me an excuse to turn it on.

My workshop keeps me out of trouble in my off time.

By the way this Spring Drum Bite has been hot. DrumPro's have had some 100+ Fish Days at one secret Spot. Epic is the word. 

Before you get too envious of these local OBX DrumPro's remember just about every single one of them has taken a huge financial setback from the Covid closure, some worse than others.and it is not over yet.

Of course sheltering in place at the Secret Spot whilst bowed up, is better than being cooped up away from the Beach.


----------



## VA-Apraisr

Got the RV loaded and leaving for Portsmouth for 7 days/nights to enjoy some rest from all this Covid crap. Even with Buxton opening next weekend, just don't want to be crushed with all the others heading down to finally unload a custom rod/reel and do some damage to drum lips  Also, no 7am to 9pm curfew on beach times down there and 12 miles of quiet beach is perfect for the RV; even carrying additional 20 gallons of water for a hot shower after a long day of sun, sand and hopefully a few big drum! Hope to see y'all soon in Hatteras.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

VA-Apraisr said:


> Got the RV loaded and leaving for Portsmouth for 7 days/nights to enjoy some rest from all this Covid crap. Even with Buxton opening next weekend, just don't want to be crushed with all the others heading down to finally unload a custom rod/reel and do some damage to drum lips  Also, no 7am to 9pm curfew on beach times down there and 12 miles of quiet beach is perfect for the RV; even carrying additional 20 gallons of water for a hot shower after a long day of sun, sand and hopefully a few big drum! Hope to see y'all soon in Hatteras.


Will be on Portsmouth from sunday to thursday. Driving a big white tundra. Holler at me if you see me.


----------



## Garboman

VA Appraiser will be in a 60' Motor home. Hard to miss him.


----------



## VA-Apraisr

61' RV, Garbo ......it grows longer with age  Will see you in town next fall!


----------



## Jollymon

VA-Apraisr said:


> Got the RV loaded and leaving for Portsmouth for 7 days/nights to enjoy some rest from all this Covid crap. Even with Buxton opening next weekend, just don't want to be crushed with all the others heading down to finally unload a custom rod/reel and do some damage to drum lips  Also, no 7am to 9pm curfew on beach times down there and 12 miles of quiet beach is perfect for the RV; even carrying additional 20 gallons of water for a hot shower after a long day of sun, sand and hopefully a few big drum! Hope to see y'all soon in Hatteras.


I'd like to know more about your RV and how it handles the beach . Portsmouth is somewhere I'd love to go but the wife won't play the camping game anymore and the cabins were a no go to but a RV maybe what is called for


----------



## VA-Apraisr

Would need a 4x4 RV and they're super hard to come by. Had mine converted back in 2005 by Quigley 4x4 in PA. Cost $10k back then (Dana 6- front axle, lift, suspension work, transfer case, etc) but top-notch workmanship. Have put 100k miles on it since then and not a single issue. Today's cost to convert is about $20k! IMHO, it's the perfect fishing vehicle providing all the comforts of home on any beach you want to fish on.....especially Portsmouth that has zero services. If you ever do it, get as long an RV as you can; having basement storage for stinky fishing cooler/waders is a must, plus extra length helps putting rods inside without having to separate them. Mine is 28' long. And, never been stuck either....rides better than my old Jeep. I put a 3" aluminum spacer between the back wheels to avoid "kissing tires" while aired down to 20psi.







Good luck if you go this route.


----------



## abass105

That is a sweet looking machine.


----------



## Jollymon

VA-Apraisr said:


> Would need a 4x4 RV and they're super hard to come by. Had mine converted back in 2005 by Quigley 4x4 in PA. Cost $10k back then (Dana 6- front axle, lift, suspension work, transfer case, etc) but top-notch workmanship. Have put 100k miles on it since then and not a single issue. Today's cost to convert is about $20k! IMHO, it's the perfect fishing vehicle providing all the comforts of home on any beach you want to fish on.....especially Portsmouth that has zero services. If you ever do it, get as long an RV as you can; having basement storage for stinky fishing cooler/waders is a must, plus extra length helps putting rods inside without having to separate them. Mine is 28' long. And, never been stuck either....rides better than my old Jeep. I put a 3" aluminum spacer between the back wheels to avoid "kissing tires" while aired down to 20psi.
> View attachment 66770
> Good luck if you go this route


----------



## Jollymon

That's a sweet setup


----------



## Garboman

When this van is rocking......don't come a knockin.

A..s....Gra..s...... or Cash...…. no one rides for free.

Don't laugh Mister... your Daughter is riding in this Van.

Van culture was big in my Youth, 

First two brand new vehicles I bought were Chevrolet Vans. At the time you went to the Dealership, ordered it from Detroit and it was built to your specifications and delivered a few months later. Or you could save a few dollars and buy a new one off the lot.

First Van cost $6500 in 1979

2nd Van cost $8500 in 1984

There is a Quigley Chevy 3500 Van 4x4 Conversion on ebay with 6800 miles for $49,000.

In 1979 I was a Union Carpenter and I made $30,000 that year due to overtime. That works out to 21.6% of my yearly income in 1979. The rest was squandered on women and more women.

For the 2019 Quigley you would need to make around $224,000 per year to get the same income to cost ratio, as the 1979 Van....granted the Quigley has 4x4, but I had more fun in my 1979 Van than fishing could provide. Some of the folks reading this could be related to me in some fashion or other...

Before you start thinking life was way easier back in the day, keep in mind that in 1981 most of the carpenters in the United States were laid off and did not really get back to work until several years had past. Non-Union companies took over the DC commercial construction market from the Unions and this forced me to go fishing on the OBX.

Anyway that Quigley on Ebay looks pretty sharp would have been the King of the Beach back in 1979.


----------



## Benji

Worse vehicular decision of my life was selling my 71 vw day camper. While not 4x4, still made some of my fondest memories in that rusted out piece of junk. I'd love to have a Quigley now, although the wife would much rather have va appraisers rv.


----------



## Garboman

In Response to some other OBX Drum Tournaments being cancelled due to Covid, 

MAN Tournament Officials met in secret at a secret location and the vote was unanimous. The actual vote count is also secret, but take my word for it.

2020 Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Tournament will proceed as scheduled.

Unlike some of the other Tournaments, a big reason the top five current leaderboard participants are way...way ahead is because to the Lockout by Dare County Officials last Spring.

Tournament Officials weighed the distinct disadvantage that out-of-town participants face with the Spring Lock-out but seriously none of these out-of-towners stood much of a chance anyway, so the motion to suspend the Tournament was overruled.


----------



## Garboman

Hijacking this thread somewhat...….


In 1986 I got a brand new Christmas Ornament Red Abu 7000 for Christmas from my Parents. Besides a Carhart Overall I got another year when I was still working concrete construction I cannot remember a gift I cherished more.

I lost that Red 7000 off the end of Rodanthe Pier in a fishing mishap, along with a custom 7'6" Popping rod that Larry Haack built for me that had a closed end Star Butt Wrap.

A couple weeks later in 1986 I ordered an ABU 7000C from Cabelas, I seem to remember paying $70.00 for that 7000C. It is currently residing on one of my SurfSticks at a Secret Location in Salvo NC. I caught a lot of Drum on that 7000C and the clicker only whispers now, I actually can not hear it going off when I am standing right next to my rod, have to rely on other Plankers to let me know.....

Last Month I decided to modify another Black 7000C and a Red 7000 with 7500 Spacer bars from BlackDog Tackle in the old Country. My first relatives came over in the early 1600's from England to America, so it indeed an old County to me.

Back to the Reel mod's … I ordered some carbide wheels for a Dremel I have but never really used and after a few moments I had the 7000's ready for the Point. I took the cheater way out at first and glued the plastic covers on the studs, since they needed a lot of polishing to get smooth. Perhaps one day when I have all afternoon to Polish these Studs up so they will not fray the line, I will. But for now they have shiny Red Buttons.

I may post a picture or two of my work, these 7000's are on SurfSticks and they are freaking ready to blast as I have removed all the brakes and they spin...………...still spinning...….still spinning....

But the main object is talk up the service at BlackDog. I use Ebay and every time I make an order BlackDog refunds me some of the Shipping.


----------



## Garboman

I stole this from Rodanthe Pier's Facebook page.

This is how Rodanthe Pier looked around 1995 .

The long building facing the ocean fronting the Ocean was call the Brick Motel by Dickie Ferrell (RIP). The rest of us called it the Ghetto. I lived in Room #1 of the Ghetto for a year or so. You could eat breakfast at Down Under and go to the bar at Down Under and chase the Tourist Girls.

The Octagon T end of Rodanthe at that time was one of the best for King Fishing on the entire OBX. The water in the 1990's was 25 feet deep at High Tide and all kinds of Sea Monsters were around.

The Pier house in the photo was destroyed by a Hurricane. Same thing with Down Under and the Ghetto.

Its all gone now, except for the memories sure wish I was strolling out there this afternoon at age 35 and toting my heavers and a cooler full of Busch Beer. Redhead would be out there along with the rest of the Rodanthe crew getting ready for Saturday Night...….


----------



## Garboman

Today, the end of Rodanthe Dock is right where that wave is breaking. The Drum Fisherman are casting about to where the Octagon was. Last time I was there in 2019 I walked out to the end and no one knew who I was...…..


----------



## Gorge

Back in 95, the Down Under made some pretty good grub


----------



## Garboman

The original Rodanthe Pier built by Dickie Ferrell and His Brother went out another 300 feet from the end of the octagon pictured. I was out there on day when Gulf Stream water was pushed in and you could see Sea Trout swimming around the pilings twenty feet down. The water was crystal clear and you could see the two rows of broken off pilings marching off into the depths. The pilings were all only a couple feet tall, the rest broken off and added to the flotsam forever traveling South on the OBX. The Tee on the original Rodanthe was around 100 feet wide North to South.


----------



## retired

Face it Garbo..........its never coming back. I can remember screwing off and catching a 66 quart cooler of flounder. Kept only the really good ones. I get excited now when I just catch "something". Friend had a super nice boat. We went out to the gulf stream. One time we smoked one of hos 250hp engines. Bread bag got in it and his hot light was burned out on his console..... For a short period of time I owned his lot that he was going to build on up towards Lighthouse road. We started going back down and when I saw what the OBX has become....I FINALLY sold it. Now I just pull a camper, come and leave when we feel like it. Same thing happened to Oak Island..........sold that too. I feel lucky to have lived in the last of the best.....my work life is included in that. Kids behind me will never get to retire early and live a little when they grow old.


----------



## Garboman

King Fishing the OBX Piers will never come back like it was. I see they catch one or two these days. when in the past it would be in the dozens if not hundreds off the piers.

Big Drum Fishing the OBX is better than back in the day by far these days. New Drum fishermen these days are spoiled, it is unremarkable for a great caster to get up to 20 big Drum in one afternoon into the night. In 1980's it would take both a Spring and Fall Season to get that many on the sand or on the planks.

I still fish for Drum and at age 66 still catch a few when I can get out there, it keeps me thinking young, and when I get bowed up to some giant critter, most times I can forget the rest of what has left the OBX of my youth and concentrate on just that moment in time. Let all the Drum go, same with the Sharks, we just play with each other for a bit.

Due to family issues will miss the fall Drum season this year.

I will say this Hatteras will be under water at some point, perhaps a few islets such as Buxton Woods will remain.

Seen waves coming through the front windows on the Ghetto and 6-7 feet deep water in the parking lot behind the Pier house. Seen that Pier house in the photo marooned out from the beach with 200 feet of surf between dry land and the front door.


----------



## Catch This

Garbo, I got you by a couple of years and I have retired twice. When I come to the OBX now it is for a week or more at a time and usually twice in the spring and once or twice in the fall. I consider the whole week made if I catch one big drum and a super success if there are multiple over 40” during those weeks. You are right, a lot has changed and as much I hate to admit it, more change is coming. I choose to spend my time on the beach vs the planks. I had a slide in camper for a couple of years, but sold it. I find it easier just to rent a house. Up to the late 90’s, I used to fish the point consistently, but the internet ruined that and I just don’t have the patience for the crowds any more. Give me a stretch of open beach and I am happy. Unfortunately, the width of the beach is a mere fraction of what it used to be and the dunes fewer and shorter. I am astounded by the amount of beach gone down at Hatteras Inlet. I see more bridges in the not too distant future. As far as Restaurants, it seems the only constant is the Orange Blossum Café. Restaurants come and go. I never know which ones will still be there. I miss the Down Under. I enjoy your writings and have to wonder if we haven’t run into one another at some point. Regardless, keep the memories coming.


----------



## Garboman

When I fish I will go where the Drum are and will fish the crowd at the Point. Some days it is frustrating and fraught with anxiety, other days you are in the House and steady bowed up and get them to the beach without much conflict.

I do not have the energy I had when I was younger, but I squandered a lot of my energy. DrumPro from Florida before he moved to Florida was (is) like a machine timing his baits with his wristwatch, a new one every 20 minutes.

RedHead and I on the other hand would be knocking down Busch Beer, a fresh can every 20 minutes.. and as with some of the other fellas I was in that 420 thing. Used to be that if you went out on Rodanthe Pier the smell of 420 was near constant. We were one intoxicated mess. I left that behind me about 25 years ago.

I still can cast with good form so I get bit a lot even when I am in a crowd. Redhead will not go to the Point much except early or late in the season, because of the crowd. I still go because that is where the bite is.....except in the Fall when the fishing is generally better on the Planks. Planks are a lot easier but they suck compared to the old days because they are not open 24 hours so you miss the predawn Bite.


----------



## Adam

Wonder if they can do a "beach renourishment," down at the Inlet? The old False Point was dynamite, plus the extra 3/4 mile of beach that was there. Had lots of luck down that way years ago.


----------



## Adam

Regardless, I haven't seen the ocean since May 2019. I'm ready for a good fall, we all deserve it.


----------



## Shortrod

Just had a major flashback to some fine dining as a kid at Down Under. The first sea mullet I ever caught was on that pier and I guess we stayed in the ghetto!


----------



## Gorge

Adam said:


> Wonder if they can do a "beach renourishment," down at the Inlet? The old False Point was dynamite, plus the extra 3/4 mile of beach that was there. Had lots of luck down that way years ago.


I always wondered why they didn't just pump the inlet shoals back onto False Point. It would sure make the ride to the sea buoy a lot shorter and a lot safer, and it would narrow up the inlet so that it scoured out naturally.


----------



## Garboman

Tournament started up again in the last few days, at the usual spots. Fleas caught a few, but the Plankers should begin wearing them out in the next few Weeks, Bite was on this morning at Secret Northern OBX Pier paid for by State of NC. Perhaps some photos will be posted on the net shortly.

Wind is right, so should be an eastward DrumPro migration from Burlington NC this weekend.


----------



## Garboman

Steady NE Wind in the mid thirty mile per hour range for the Weekend. 1307 and 10 ounce three sided sinker is on the menu. 

DrumPro's may find it difficult except in a certain spot leeward on Secret Pier only known to a few. Phil may even drop by because the surf will be a non-starter this weekend.

Secret DrumPro Hotline is waiting on a report from Travis or Kyle or perhaps we can check in with the Redhead and get a live facebook feed somewhere beside my Office.


----------



## Garboman

Was not worried much about this Fall Drum season but now that they are hitting the deck I changed my mind. Pictures are cool so upload a few for us fellas.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Still some warm water in the Bay, hopefully there's still some bait and fish holding in that waiting to move south. Or praps these storms will push some warm water back up north. Hope so, got some rubber on a bike that needs to feel some sand at False Cape...


----------



## Benji

Lots and lots of smaller spot around Hampton roads currently. Temperatures dropping. It's going to be soon.


----------



## Garboman

Lopez you have nothing to worry about at all.

The Secret Spot on Northern OBX pier paid for the State of NC is producing Oregon Inlet based ocean fish that hang out in the ocean off Oregon Inlet all summer long. One way you tell is the color of the Drum. 

The Chesapeake fish are still up North of the OBX, those fish usually are much darker bronze.

I stole this photo from Jennettes of a known DrumPro holding this mornings first fish, since Secret Drum Hotline folks are busy with lines in the water.


----------



## Garboman

I forgot to add Disclaimer that in the event there is an issue with internet photo rights, all disputes must be sent to MAN legal representative firm Sturm Boogers Klein and Spurgeon LLP 1000 K Street NW Washington DC 20001.


----------



## Garboman

Nice Work on the above Drum by the way. It pays to be an OBX local. (Not in money of course, but in being in on the Drum bites). 

Normally I would be in a bad mood all day, being stuck in my office, but today I feel only gratitude that something good is happening in the world.

Hopefully some more pictures of the Jennettes crew will come available in the next few days, should be a big bite until it gets too windy.


----------



## Garboman

Remote classroom? College closed due to Drum Epidemic?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez




----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Don't look that much different 'cept for the size.. This bigun was in flat calm water and it's not me holding holding it. The man holding it is about 6'1"


----------



## Garboman

NC Ocean Fish strayed North of the State Line following bait


----------



## Garboman




----------



## Garboman




----------



## Garboman




----------



## Garboman

If you think these are your Chesapeake Fish Lopez you better get down there to Sandbridge before Hatteras gets them all......


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Waiting for the next sundown high tide Oct 3 will be the lucky day.


----------



## Garboman

Looks like this weekend will blow out and over wash RT 12 in multiple places. Bite except for one lee of a building Secret Hole will be shut down. If you fish a 1305 be careful that it does not get blown overboard......better to use a heavier Stick …..one that will stay in its notch.....

I decided to strip and rewrap my trusty All Star Gen lll 1509 XXX not that it would not fish as is but after spending some time on #1 DrumPro's Facebook page I am feeling a little rod envy. I am not in his league, can not see well anymore, but I need a new Drum Stick to make me feel connected to this game I love so much.

Hopefully Kyle and Travis will send me some photos on the Secret Drum Hotline that I can post without feeling guilty about swiping photos from the Net.


----------



## mdsurffishing

Has anyone noticed Ncst8man1999 has been a member before the internet? Haha, just noticed this!


----------



## Garboman

Ncst8man1999 is a North Carolina State Trooper who is a Drum Fisherman and a friend of mine so whenever he joined is inconsequential although the ability to foresee the creation of the internet and pre-join a fishing talk forum before it was brought online to a system that did not exist is certainly quite amazing.

Back in the day when I was a young miscreant, I always that it was down right amazing that Blue Lights would happen to appear like magic in my rear view mirror, where previously none existed.


----------



## Garboman

Inability to edit one's posts makes for poor grammar on my part.

Started building an All Star copy of a Fenwick Big Stick 1-3 ounce tip last night. For some reason due to lack of neon color selection in my thread selection on hand, the tip is going to come out looking like the Fenwick Mini Big Surf Stick it was destined for.

Wonder who is out there in the Maelstrom chucking three sided 12 ounce sinkers this weekend?


----------



## ncst8man1999

mdsurffishing said:


> Has anyone noticed Ncst8man1999 has been a member before the internet? Haha, just noticed this!


I will not share my secrets......but something happened when the forum reset and I had to rejoin and nothing was saved.


----------



## JakeW

Garboman said:


> Remote classroom? College closed due to Drum Epidemic?
> 
> View attachment 67282


That would be graduated and done with NC State garbo. Had 12 on this day and 8 the day before. Only a twin had me beat on the 8 fish day. It was a solid two days of catching.


----------



## ncst8man1999

Awesome, hope to add a few more to the scoreboard for the NCState namesake the last week in October.

Maybe the weather will comply.....


----------



## Garboman

20 in two days is nice, that is making for a lot of Net work for someone. It is a long pull up to the deck at that Pier. One Night for fun I netted 20 Drum on that pier to show I was a team player. It got to be difficu

Would be nice to see a collage of all these Drum in photos somewhere say like N....ks C.....m R......ds Face......k

Did you out fish TomH and Usual Suspect Number #1 DrumPro too? Are you in the running for the MAN 2020?

Why are Travis and Kyle not blowing up my phone? Am I obsolete now?


----------



## Garboman

Forgot to add I was wore out after being the net bitch that night. Luckily the bite shut down before I had to tap out.


----------



## JakeW

The bite last week was quite the interesting set of affairs. I’d stretch to say I netted ~50% of the fish caught the first day of the bite considering it was my own net in use. It was doubled up quite a few times. On day two I found some other fellow young guns to pull on the rope. I was worn.
Usual suspect Zing Pow had a pulled muscle in his abdomen so JT, Biker Ricky, and I pinch casted which proved to work well for him. As of Friday before it got too nautical he needed 3 more for the century mark and I’m about 30 behind him well out of contention but maybeeee in The MAN top 10. TomH came in on two wheels for day one with his padewan and broke in his new loud green and orange 05. Nothing says 2020 like Tom fishing a rod that’s not blacked out. Susan has a nice collage of pictures on her Facebook page such as the one below where the twins got me to pull up and carry my own fish out of the way. I guess you’re only 22 once 😂.


----------



## Garboman

Lee is probably one of the most likely fellas to grab the net and help you. Kyle will grab it and walk it back reel fast, you have to watch your fingers. Out of all the fellas in the photo, Lee has netted the most fish for me besides the Redhead and I have been fishing around the Twins for 35 years.

Some fellas are afraid to lose someone's Drum. Some fellas like myself are too old to worry about losing someone's Drum.

Some fellas like to conserve their strength, some like to net and be helpful. Some fellas will jump in and help get a fish over the rail. Some will just watch. Some you have to ask to help, others like Lee just grab the net. 

If they made you net your own fish then that is not right, I can under stand getting it in the net and then making you pull it up though. After all most of use are 30 to 40+ years older than you and its a long way down to the water at that pier....

Pulling up two, is a chore. Mickie's boyfriend pulled up 3 on Avon one time, I think the video is on Avon's facebook page.

Joker is there now he can help, Joker should be able to manage at least four in the net, perhaps five in a pinch.

I am strictly a one Drum netter from now on


----------



## Adam

No better way to make friends on a pier than to grab the net and get some work in. Even works on LIP ...


----------



## Garboman

Avalon Pier in the early 1960's.

This is what Avalon Pier looked like when I first fished it in 1966. I was 12 years old. Not much of a fisherman but I caught a lot of fish because there were a lot more around in those days.


----------



## Garboman

The little Restaurant was to left of the Front Door. It would be packed in the mornings and at lunch time. It was still there in 1985, but a short time after that they tore it out and put in more pinball games.


----------



## Garboman

I seem to remember it was a $1.00 to fish all day in the 1960's.

Perhaps $3.00 or $4.00 to fish all day in the 1980s.


----------



## Garboman

In the 1960's my Dad paid and they let me fish all day at Kitty Hawk or Avalon, Mom or my Dad would come and collect me before dinner time. I think my allowance in those days was $00.25 so getting a pier pass was a vacation treat. My family spent the entire month of August back then in a beach house. For many years it was the building that became the Black Pelican. All of that blank vacant area where the ocean laps RT. 12 from the Black Pelican had two and three story ocean front homes in the 1960's, they were lost one by one until there was no beach left there.


----------



## Garboman

Bite will pick up this week which was the traditional start up week for Rodanthe. 2:00 AM October 7, 2000 I caught the largest Drum I ever planked 54". That was back when you could fish a pier at 2:00 AM on Hatteras Island. Only me on the end, netted it by myself.....led it into the net and then walked backwards till I got it up 10 feet or so off the water and then pulled it up and over. My Trusty 8600 and a Pinnacle Absolute with 25 pound line. I was so excited I woke the Redhead up at 3:00 AM. Then woke up Stanley, just as a light rain began to fall. Both them fellas went back to bed and then I went back to the end.

Dawn came and along with it DD and DD cast out one of those new fangled All Star 1509's. Wind was putting a big bow in the lines and then DD's line straightened out big time and his drag started squalling......DD goes to set the hook and then the fish was gone. It was one of those new fangled Gami 8/0 Circle Hooks....DD was quite perturbed even cussed a bit.

And that was the very last Time anyone ever saw DD fish for Drum with anything but a J hook.

After the morning bite seemed to slow down I went across the street to a hole in the Sound and came back with fresh cobs.

By then the Redhead Sleeping Beauty had finally strolled out with his gear and I offered him a mullet. He opened the lid of my cooler and a corncob jumped out into the Redheads paws. 

"I guess I will try this one" said the Redhead and perhaps five minutes later Redhead was bowed up and I netted his Drum. There were pictures of this happening on Tre's old site Hatteras Outfitters but I think that site has been down for years.

Anyway that was 20 years ago back when DD's and the Redhead hair was red not grey.....


----------



## Garboman

Later that weekend it started blowing a gale and it blew so hard out of the NE that it closed down the Point and several trucks were lost during the overwashes.

A whole bunch of folks from the Point came up to fish Rodanthe as Avon was also blown out. Rodanthe still had 25 feet of water and the waves were breaking further down the pier so it was fishable and we were fishing.

The Rodanthe crew was all out there and we did not know most of the folks that had come from the beach. They did bring some Hotties with them so I was not complaining as much as some of the others including the Redhead. Redhead was pissed we had to share our pier, Redhead calmed way down over what he was when he was young......

The original Rodanthe T was perhaps three hundred feet further out that Rodanthe octagon T we were fishing on at that time. The Rodanthe method of making a drum cast in a big NE blow was to throw a little to right of center so you did not get hung in the old broken off pilings of the original pier. They went out further than you could cast, they were about 4 feet high or so..I saw them one real clear water day in the summer when Gulf Stream water was blown ashore.

For some reason (selfish perhaps) we forgot to tell the newcomers about this and we just watched one after another throw straight out or angled a bit to the left of center and watched them get hung up on the piling snag monster.

It did not matter what you brought to fish with or how hot your girlfriend was...you were not going to deck that piling you just nailed for the third straight cast.


----------



## ncst8man1999

Hope you are right Garbo. Headed down to Avon for the week on the 25th. Full moon and evening high tides by end of the week. Hoping it will be good and the weather cooperates.


----------



## JakeW

Another quality bite a few days ago following good conditions and lackluster fishing. A lot of people ended up with 5 for the day. Zing Pow caught number 99 for the year on his last bait before the gates closed.


----------



## Drum Junkie

That’s just Awesome !!!


----------



## The Joker

JakeW said:


> Another quality bite a few days ago following good conditions and lackluster fishing. A lot of people ended up with 5 for the day. Zing Pow caught number 99 for the year on his last bait before the gates closed.
> View attachment 67359


Just got word on the secret drum hot line, Zing Pow has officially broken the century mark.


----------



## bogeyman71

Thanks for the update Joker. So where do the other pros stand? The rod builder, the kid from Mayock, the golf pro, etc. Anyone else over 100?


----------



## The Joker

bogeyman71 said:


> Thanks for the update Joker. So where do the other pros stand? The rod builder, the kid from Mayock, the golf pro, etc. Anyone else over 100?


The rod builder has been focusing on building rods and his numbers are down from pervious years but he's still lurking in the shadows. The kid from Moyock had to sit out most of the spring due to travel restrictions so his numbers are down, not sure about the golf pro's numbers but I don't think he's close to Zing. The rod Builders Yankee friend has been steadily grinding out a few fish over the last few weeks but you wont get a number from him till the end. The little red headed kid in the picture above is far and away the leader in the junior division with 50 plus, and the bigger red headed kid be hind him has some respectable numbers. There is a recent NCSU grad that might have a shot at the title depending how much work interferes with fishing.


----------



## Garboman

SuperBoy has 50? Who is this guy? Superman's Nephew? Looks like SuperBoy has the posing for Glamour Shots down. How in the blazes does he cast? Probably has some kind of rod speed, making a lot of old folks uncomfortable no doubt. Reminds me of William before he went to College, it is just flat out hard to get to 50 so there must be factors involved here...... and there is still the best 4 weeks to go for planking. Notice how his Drum is way bigger then the fellas flanking and standing behind him. Where did this guy come from? He needs to find a girlfriend or something.....I have enough problems catching a few with the normal DrumPros and now I have to worry about some new guy smoking me? I would like to see him Clean up on Avon and get in Avon John's action. In looking at his picture I am not sure he is old enough to drive....I do not think he is. why is his Mom letting him hang out with DrumPro riff raff? She must be enabling him by giving him a ride to the Pier and Beach......

Rodbuilder is building a lot of rods for sure, Yankee man may not tell anyone how many he has till Spring since he fishes a few secret spots known only be a select few.


----------



## Garboman

GolfPro usually gets tied up in the Fall with dealing with wanna be Arnold Palmers and he he was smoking them he would blow my cell phone up to taunt me.

Normally the Junior Division is filled with off Spring of DrumPro;s who have to bribe the wife in some manner to be able to split to the beach every weekend, so the end up finding on of their kids that shows even a little enthusiasm and uses taking the kid fishing as an excuse to load up the truck with Drum rods.

Perhaps SuperBoy and Shorty should exchange FaceBook invites? They seem to be around the right age


----------



## The Joker

Garboman said:


> GolfPro usually gets tied up in the Fall with dealing with wanna be Arnold Palmers and he he was smoking them he would blow my cell phone up to taunt me.
> 
> Normally the Junior Division is filled with off Spring of DrumPro;s who have to bribe the wife in some manner to be able to split to the beach every weekend, so the end up finding on of their kids that shows even a little enthusiasm and uses taking the kid fishing as an excuse to load up the truck with Drum rods.
> 
> Perhaps SuperBoy and Shorty should exchange FaceBook invites? They seem to be around the right age


SuperBoy spent a lot of time with Biker Ricky at the House Of Legends this spring and pumped his numbers. As far as him and Shorty linking up I warned him when he went to Okaloosa chasing silver kings with Biker Ricky and I if I found him with in casting distance of her he would wind up in a crab pot.


----------



## Trevfishin

Garbo you seem to know just about everyone who has walked the planks for the last 50 years on OBX. There was a guy who used to drive down from Virginia just about every weekend to fish Avon. Met him a few times back in the late 90's, but his face and fish were all over the bragging board at Avon. Didn't say a lot, answered questions when asked. Said he came to Avon to stay away from the crowds, believe he slept on the pier when you could fish 24/7. Ring any bells? Just curious, can't remember people's names to save my life, but can remember situations/scenarios/stories.


----------



## Garboman

The Joker said:


> SuperBoy spent a lot of time with Biker Ricky at the House Of Legends this spring and pumped his numbers. As far as him and Shorty linking up I warned him when he went to Okaloosa chasing silver kings with Biker Ricky and I if I found him with in casting distance of her he would wind up in a crab pot.


Good thinking.

Shorty should be hanging out with Pre-Med Students or Law Firm Interns. No sense cultivating a Son-in-law who will steal your bait and want to borrow money because he did not work all Spring. And then after you lend him money he takes off with your new rod and reel and then blows up your phone with Glamour Shots.


----------



## Garboman

A lot of people slept on the piers back when the piers were open 24/7. 

For Avon Pier, in the summer back in the day it was less populated because the piers with deep water caught more Kings and Cobia. Avon is a great Drum Pier, perhaps the best, certainly the best in November, but it was not where you would go for big fish in the summer, way better at Rodanthe and at Frisco.

If it is a tall red head guy skinny with freckles you are referencing his name is John K.


----------



## VA-Apraisr

Garbo: You have the "gift of gab" and so much appreciated! Tony Chantre (aka Red Dog) used to take the time to reminisce and educate in a similar fashion way back in the day. Had the pleasure of his company for many years and truly miss his "Red Dog hugs". A lot of love in that man and taught me a lot about surf fishing. At his funeral, me and Trey Irby (Hatteras Outfitters) brought surf rods to the gravesite service in his honor. Anywho, thank you so much for your spirit of giving, wealth of education, and keeping the tradition alive of storytelling!!


----------



## Trevfishin

No, it was a short stocky guy, I'm 6'5", so short is relative I guess. I remember laying down at the end of Avon pier during a Nor'easter watching the pier sway back and forth. My then wife at the time and my friends wife asked the pier attendant if they could, "Get our damn husbands off the pier". Meanwhile my brother heard them come in the pier house and was hiding in the bathroom.


----------



## Garboman

Tre has a different opinion of me


----------



## VA-Apraisr

Well, glad to have met YOU and looking forward to the next time


----------



## Garboman

Back in the day there was a sewer moratorium in Dare County and not a new house was under construction in 1985 so I was a broke out of work carpenter who like to fish for Kings and preferred hot babes in Bikinis to waiting at the Union Hall for a job that was not going to open up for me.

I wandered into Buddy Davis Shop when they were still in Wanchese. I asked about a job, but they were not hiring. I viewed it as a blessing at the time because the air was permeated with fiberglass resin cooking off and it seemed not be healthy, in fact I thought if Hell had a smell, this could be it.

Ricky Scarborough died a couple weeks back.

When I read the obituary of a OBX boat builder and a lot of the early greats have passed in the last few years Buddy Davis, Buddy Cannady, Omie Tillett and now Mr. Scarborough I think back to that resin cooking off and think it led them all to an early grave, most were younger than me when they passed. I think about that sometimes, the people you envy and respect did not have the choices and opportunities I ultimately have had. They built those boats first out of necessity and then in doing so changed the face of Sportfishing forever one boat at time.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Only one good looking fish in that picture. Rest of them look like they've been on a diet. Can't say too much though, my trip to False Cape was worthless, bite turned on the night we left. Catch 'em up guys.


----------



## Adam

I think the current leader is pushing 120 if not already there. I netted 117 and 118 for him or around about those numbers. Fishing was a little slow last week while I was there for big stuff. If you like seamullet sammiches it was insane. I slipped up and got lucky and caught one big one Tuesday morning along with Joker and one of the Twins.


----------



## reeldude56

Thanks for the update


----------



## Garboman

I first met Clyde on the end of Rodanthe Pier when a Skate grabbed my bait and slack lined into Clyde's rig causing a awful tangle. I think I was 36 years old at the time. I had a Zziplex heaver with an Abu 7000C and I thought rather highly of myself.

As Clyde was muttering about some dumb a... Tourist tangling up with him, I patiently waited for him to hand me either my rig or the Skate.

Clyde is still at it 30 years later.


----------



## Garboman

This guy was out that night 30 years ago also. He is still at it.










Only 6 weeks left in the 2020 MAN Tournament.

As in past years there is only going to be one MAN. It looks like a previous 2-time winner is going to take 1st place, unless someone can park themselves at the South end of the Secret 20 mile long Island and put up an epic December.


----------



## Garboman

Now he does not have to drive so far.


----------



## retired

He sure doesn' t have to go far at all. . We talked last time I was down in October. He spoke highly of you and of your gift for gab. The MAN is dedicated that is for sure....gave me a couple good tips and I was thankful for that.


----------



## The Joker

Adam said:


> I think the current leader is pushing 120 if not already there. I netted 117 and 118 for him or around about those numbers. Fishing was a little slow last week while I was there for big stuff. If you like seamullet sammiches it was insane. I slipped up and got lucky and caught one big one Tuesday morning along with Joker and one of the Twins.


Well the 2020 drum season is over for me, finished the year with 21 fish over 40" fork length not total. Had to chase them from Portsmouth island to the Virginia state line. Of course I missed the big bite Wednesday night with about 60 fish hitting the beach

Zing needs 10 fish to reach the 150 mark. Could happen tonight.


----------



## Garboman

Who are these guys?

And why did they wait until it was over to give me a call?

Notice that in the beginning everyone is bowed up.


----------



## Garboman

Another Place that may never be again.


----------



## abass105

Damn, that looks like too much fun. What type of lures were those? Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Garboman

5 ounce Stingsilver. Standard metal for Big Drum.

Stingsilver's fly like a competition sinker. 200 yard casts with a Drum heaver and this lure are realist. I bomb them out with a Pendulum cast with a 1507.


----------



## abass105

Garboman said:


> 5 ounce Stingsilver. Standard metal for Big Drum.
> 
> Stingsilver's fly like a competition sinker. 200 yard casts with a Drum heaver and this lure are realist. I bomb them out with a Pendulum cast with a 1507.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## The Joker

Zing Pow needs 2 to reach the 150 mark.


----------



## Garboman

Perhaps Savfish will let us know where he is at this year before it gets called. 

Savfish and that fella who wraps those bright colored sticks got off to a good start in the Spring, I know the secret spots Savfish hangs during the rest of the year so it would be good to know if he kept at it through the summer and fall.

There is still time to quarantine at Portsmouth and get into them with few witnesses.

I have seen a couple fellas put 20 on the planks or beach in one day, so with 21 days left it is still open to someone who wants to step up and head South to DrumTown.

For the rest of us there is always a vaccine and 2021.

About the only thing I have done construction as to fishing is build a couple sticks. I am contemplating stripping my 1307's and wrapping them over. The sad trip I went down with with 5 coats of Procoat fighting bubbles that would appear one hour after the finish had set and was turning on the dryer are bugging me. The lower guides look okay but the upper guides which were small are engulfed in what strikes me as bad press for rod building reputation. Threadmaster only for now on.


----------



## don brinson

Garboman said:


> Back in the day there was a sewer moratorium in Dare County and not a new house was under construction in 1985 so I was a broke out of work carpenter who like to fish for Kings and preferred hot babes in Bikinis to waiting at the Union Hall for a job that was not going to open up for me.
> 
> I wandered into Buddy Davis Shop when they were still in Wanchese. I asked about a job, but they were not hiring. I viewed it as a blessing at the time because the air was permeated with fiberglass resin cooking off and it seemed not be healthy, in fact I thought if Hell had a smell, this could be it.
> 
> Ricky Scarborough died a couple weeks back.
> 
> When I read the obituary of a OBX boat builder and a lot of the early greats have passed in the last few years Buddy Davis, Buddy Cannady, Omie Tillett and now Mr. Scarborough I think back to that resin cooking off and think it led them all to an early grave, most were younger than me when they passed. I think about that sometimes, the people you envy and respect did not have the choices and opportunities I ultimately have had. They built those boats first out of necessity and then in doing so changed the face of Sportfishing forever one boat at time.


I worked at Buddy Davis in 1979 and 1980.Had to quite due to the vapors from the resin. Bad reactions after long exposure. No old boat builders.


----------



## don brinson

Garboman said:


> This guy was out that night 30 years ago also. He is still at it.
> 
> View attachment 67517
> 
> 
> Only 6 weeks left in the 2020 MAN Tournament.
> 
> As in past years there is only going to be one MAN. It looks like a previous 2-time winner is going to take 1st place, unless someone can park themselves at the South end of the Secret 20 mile long Island and put up an epic December.


Damm, he has gotten old!


----------



## Garboman

The DrumPros are still at it at Secret Spot across RT 12 from Bob's Place.


----------



## JakeW

Said secret spot had a pretty good showing of fish last week with a very thin crowd of skilled anglers. I felt honored to be able to fish alongside two multiple MAN winners one of which caught number 150 Sunday night after weeding through the sharks. I’m happy to have finished with 90 for 2020 although I was hoping to be one of the youngest to hit the century mark. Caught number 90 saturday after lunch when a pod of fatback came cruising from the hook. I bailed out of the truck in blue jeans, xtratuff deck boots and cranked a bait out into them. Never got wet and it was a 49” to the fork to boot (No pun intended).


----------



## Garboman

Sun is setting on the 2020 MAN Tournament.

If Phil has a secret please at least let Lee know otherwise the MAN is in the foreground holding a multi spot DRUM.

Not sure who the guy in the hat who is Photo-Bombing the MAN but he is not the MAN.

On another Subject I was at the CTS Website last weekend thinking about getting a couple 1306's in case I get too old to bend my current models.

I made an amazing discovery yesterday. I have 2 1307's and one rod was significantly heavier than the other rod. So much so that I considered just using the Heavy Stick only when chucking 10 ounces and lobbing 12 ounces, and fishing the light one full time.

I made these two Sticks look very similar like same wrap and guides and butts and I discovered that one Butt section was heavier than the other and one tip section was heavier than the other, I marked them with a handy Sharpie I keep on hand to modify Weather Maps and I was stunned to see that now both rods weigh the same and have a similar tip deflection. Evidently the RodPros at CTS weigh these blanks and switch tips to get an optimal weight. One tip is slightly longer than the other. Now I have two bad ass sticks instead of one ultra heavy and another even mas Ultra Heavy. Dork that built the sticks switched them in error and now one is labled # l and the other # ll and they are the Kind. If you were not a Surfer in the 1970s you probably have no idea what the Kind was.

I thought I was heading to the OBX after lunch today to get a safety inspection done on my GC but a wiper switch failed so now I had to order a new one. May have to wait a week or so and hopefully I can get a suicide 2021 DRUM.

I also speeded up my Fathoms by removing grease from the shafts and bearing. Not all the grease but most of it.

Anyway for some reason I was reading the review on the CTS website for the S7 models. Our Very own DrumPro Joker gave the CTS 5 Stars. Joker said it was the best for bombing 8 and bait over the bar. I never disagree with Joker by the Way because it is way too dangerous.

We lost Mary Ann to Covid today and fellas from my generation will never again be able to choose Ginger or Mary Ann. Mary Ann was the gentle soul, Ginger was the sports model.

Anyway unless someone else chimes in and takes exception to my being a Pic Pirate

LEE is the MAN for the third time I believe. It pays to have good connections for Tackle Bait and a Demo Sticks supplier.


----------



## Garboman

In case you are a new at this take note that the MAN is holding his hook. Whether you stick the hook in a guide eye or hold it in your hand one takes care that a free swinging hook does not impale something that does not want to be impaled when you trot back out into the waves to let these critters go.

I think Ginger is the Only one left. Ginger was smoking Hot.

I know some fellas who smoked too much weed back in the Day and they even had eyes for Mrs. Thurston Howell..................


----------



## retired

Last time I was down in mid-late October Lee spoke highly of you Garboman and especially of your writing skills. He helped me with a few things and he has the dream job for his passion which is catching big Drum.


----------



## The Joker

Garboman said:


> In case you are a new at this take note that the MAN is holding his hook. Whether you stick the hook in a guide eye or hold it in your hand one takes care that a free swinging hook does not impale something that does not want to be impaled when you trot back out into the waves to let these critters go.
> 
> I think Ginger is the Only one left. Ginger was smoking Hot.
> 
> I know some fellas who smoked too much weed back in the Day and they even had eyes for Mrs. Thurston Howell..................


Also take note of the 1205 CTS he is holding.

Lee, Ricky and I have been using the 12' sticks off the beach a lot more. They are easier to fish, less weight more tip speed with little to no difference in distance.


----------



## drumrun

Garboman said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> And why did they wait until it was over to give me a call?
> 
> Notice that in the beginning everyone is bowed up.


That was the spring two years ago, throughout the day 7 different times did we catch them on lures. From the point to about a mile toward 48. That was me in the blue tiedye in the video. Was pretty solid couple of days that week but as good as that day.


----------

